# Two Home Buddies Scotland



## twohomebuddies (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello,
We're busy building and cultivating our own two-person house/pet sit business serving the Scottish region.
We're not a big business, call centre or a team of sales people. Just two workers building on quality, reliability and a friendly service. 
If your pets would rather stay at home while you're away, why not check us out?
Just type Two Home Buddies into Google.

Regards

David and Kate
Two Home Buddies.


----------

